# retiring to thailand



## mogo

I am preparing to move to Thailand for retirement. Can meet the financial reqirements no problems, but am still undecided as to where I wish to reside. Currently I am looking at Udon Thani, Chiang Mai, Pattaya and Hua Hin. I have been to Thailand several times, recently to Chiang Mai and found it a great place.
I am moving as a single, mature aged person. 
Can I get any feedback from fellow expats at these locations to assist in my decision (I will visit all 4 ) but would like some informed opinions.mogo


----------



## Andrew Hicks

A friend in the same position as you has made a short list and is renting for about six months in each place before he finally decides to hang up his coat.

Not a bad idea!

Andrew Hicks


----------



## dodge

Jomtien (just south of Pattaya) is also a good place to consider. Good golf, restarants, quiet, beach, shopping centres close enough to Pattaya for a night out if you feel like it. I have a place in Jomtien that I use for some log weekends and holidays and a place in Bangkok for living. Easy now totravel between to two as the roads are good and travle time is down to about 1.5 hours. I like the best of both worlds...city life and then beach life.


----------



## mogo

*retire in pattaya*



dodge said:


> Jomtien (just south of Pattaya) is also a good place to consider. Good golf, restarants, quiet, beach, shopping centres close enough to Pattaya for a night out if you feel like it. I have a place in Jomtien that I use for some log weekends and holidays and a place in Bangkok for living. Easy now totravel between to two as the roads are good and travle time is down to about 1.5 hours. I like the best of both worlds...city life and then beach life.


Thanks Dodge,
I stayed in Jomtien about 18 months ago and it was developing quite quickly. I have met a number of Aussies over the weekend who live in Pattaya area and I have decided to try there initially. They are retired also, love golf and can get me set up for when I arrive - I think that is important when leaving your own country to settle in a foreign one. They are all about my age and we share many common interests. many thanks for your imput. regards, mogo


----------



## Serendipity2

Hi all,

I'm considering retiring in Thailand as well. Are expats, moving to Thailand on an O-A visa allowed to bring in their personal household effects? I've read that they were but that it may have been discontinued. Any advice or information appreciated. I hate to 'dump' my furniture as it's good furniture and have to weigh the shipping costs against selling it cheap and re-purchasing other furniture that's probably not nearly as nice. We become slaves to our possessions. They own us rather than the reverse. Thanks in advance for your responses.

Serendipity2


----------



## SteinKR

Serendipity2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm considering retiring in Thailand as well. Are expats, moving to Thailand on an O-A visa allowed to bring in their personal household effects? I've read that they were but that it may have been discontinued. Any advice or information appreciated. I hate to 'dump' my furniture as it's good furniture and have to weigh the shipping costs against selling it cheap and re-purchasing other furniture that's probably not nearly as nice. We become slaves to our possessions. They own us rather than the reverse. Thanks in advance for your responses.
> 
> Serendipity2



Hi there Serendipity

Everyone can bring used personal household effects into Thailand. However, to bring it in tax/duty free, you need to have a 1 year approved work permit. It is many expats coming in for retirement on a O-A visa, and they are entitled to bring used personal effects in the meaning of books, clothes and 1 computer set into Thailand tax/duty free.

For all other Household goods (furniture, electronics, kitchenware, decoration, garden items etc.) is tax/duty able. 

But; as we are in Thailand, "tea-money" payments to the customs officer is quite common in order to have goods released for much less than the official import tax/duty.

The amount of the unofficial payment is pending on how much you are bringing and the nature of the items.

Normally, the tax/duty is 50-60% less than the official fees.


Stein A.


----------



## Serendipity2

SteinKR,

Thanks for the information. It's a coin toss whether it's worth bringing household goods because of the shipping costs but probably the prudent thing would be to spend perhaps a year there and then decide. Which means the furniture would have to be stored for that time. 

I always get a bit nervous when the cost of bringing something into a country is up for negotiation. If one is unable to reach a decision the goods either have to be "repatriated" or the could be seized. That would certainly not a good thing! 

If I'm correct a shipment needs to arrive in Thailand within 6 mos. of one's arrival on an O-A visa so would that mean the first year would need to be on a visa other than an O-A? Thanks for your reply. 

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap

> I am preparing to move to Thailand for retirement. Can meet the financial reqirements no problems, but am still undecided as to where I wish to reside. Currently I am looking at Udon Thani, Chiang Mai, Pattaya and Hua Hin. I have been to Thailand several times, recently to Chiang Mai and found it a great place.
> I am moving as a single, mature aged person.
> Can I get any feedback from fellow expats at these locations to assist in my decision (I will visit all 4 ) but would like some informed opinions.mogo


There are an awful lot of retirees in CM with support groups, clubs etc, so it may be your best bet - at least as a first step. Weather is better there too.



> I'm considering retiring in Thailand as well. Are expats, moving to Thailand on an O-A visa allowed to bring in their personal household effects? I've read that they were but that it may have been discontinued. Any advice or information appreciated. I hate to 'dump' my furniture as it's good furniture and have to weigh the shipping costs against selling it cheap and re-purchasing other furniture that's probably not nearly as nice. We become slaves to our possessions. They own us rather than the reverse. Thanks in advance for your responses.


Remember TiT (This is Thailand). As SteinKR mentioned there are usually 'agents' that will see stuff through for a cheaper than official deal. As TiT, I have heard of people being charged import on personal effect as well (and often) - its hard to argue (and win) and Thai laws are usually so vague every port of entry and every manager seems to have their own interpretation. 
Another thing to think of is how you furniture would stand up to Thai weather. Dry heat kills a lot of western furniture (as does the reverse - try taking banana wood furniture to the UK - it splits). May be worth selling it all - many houses are available fully or partly furnished here anyway, so you'd still have to store it.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Sorry double post (Firefox crashed)


----------



## charles1949

*chaing mai*

hi i am retiring to chiang mai in july of this year......my wife lives there and i have been visiting there for the last 7 years. 

there are many golf courses around chiang mai....

i will be living in sanpatong, southeast of chiang mai....we have built a house there.....

in chiang mai there are many farangs.........the thais are very friendly and have been very helpful to me...

good luck in your retirement


----------



## Flash500

Serendipity2 said:


> SteinKR,
> 
> Thanks for the information. It's a coin toss whether it's worth bringing household goods because of the shipping costs but probably the prudent thing would be to spend perhaps a year there and then decide. Which means the furniture would have to be stored for that time.
> 
> I always get a bit nervous when the cost of bringing something into a country is up for negotiation. If one is unable to reach a decision the goods either have to be "repatriated" or the could be seized. That would certainly not a good thing!
> 
> If I'm correct a shipment needs to arrive in Thailand within 6 mos. of one's arrival on an O-A visa so would that mean the first year would need to be on a visa other than an O-A? Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Serendipity2



****** the red tape, hassle and costs....just sell it at auction and buy in Thailand, unless it has sentimental value!


----------



## King Silk

Retiring here is not what it used to be if you are going to live on a UK Pension. The exchange rate is awful! I wouldnt come here today........it used to be SO cheap!


----------



## skycop51

US dollar now 3.602 and that is ok. I am very worried since America is about to go down the tubes. I believe in praying for all of us. Does that offend you? I hope not.


----------

